# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 10 )



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2016)

*What’s the secret to finishing a veneer project to make it look spectacular ?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the woodturner from NY too...

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 6, 2016)

You give the darned project to a college kid and not to me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2016)

practice and patience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 6, 2016)

Throw a tarp over it so nobody sees it 

Veneer and I don't get along yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2016)

People use veneer?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 6, 2016)

Let @Mike1950 do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2016)

My secret is to never use veneer. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2016)

@ButchC
@West River WoodWorks
@chicago
@cabomhn
@derwood144
@barry richardson 


looking for some input from the experts....


----------



## CWS (Mar 6, 2016)

I have vowed not to use any wood less than 1/2".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> *What’s the secret to finishing a veneer project to make it look spectacular ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The right substraight, veneer glue only, filling the grain, sanding smooth and adding a simple finish. Micro mesh sanding pads will make your finish look amazing. Lastly, patience!
Good luck and don't be afraid to experiment, remember its only wood and it grows in trees.
Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> *What’s the secret to finishing a veneer project to make it look spectacular ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dtart it and then google a picture of a finished project and post that picture as your work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> practice and patience



That's the answer for every aspect of woodworking. And just about anything else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2016)

Looks like @Tclem needs some practice on his typing....


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks like @Tclem needs some practice on his typing....



He probably just stole that off the Internet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 6, 2016)

To be serious, I have to agree on practice, practice, practice. I've done a few veneered pieces and each one keeps getting better and better form trial and error (Mostly error  ), one of these days I'll do one I'm completely happy with.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 6, 2016)

Veneer????? 
Does that fit on a lathe?????

Actually Have some experience with that before I found turning...... 
Patience is themost important thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> one of these days I'll do one I'm completely happy with.



I can honestly say that to date, I have not completed a single woodworking project I was completely happy with. Maybe someday.... Tony

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

